

MI5 feared GCHQ went 'too far' over phone and Internet monitoring  - lignuist
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jun/23/mi5-feared-gchq-went-too-far

======
codyps
> The source claimed that even the conventional warrant system has been
> distorted – whereas police used to ask for a warrant before intercepting a
> target's communications, they will now ask GCHQ to intercept the target's
> communications and then use that information to seek a warrant.

This method of getting a warrant completely subverts reasons a warrant is
required. It turns a warrant into a sham.

